# Knipex Lineman pliers with crimper



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

sweet. It makes me jealous how you Americans have SUCH a great variety and ease of availability of tools. I have been waiting for months for my new Ideal duel reflex NM strippers to come in. For an example, i was looking on Sears.ca for electrician tools and screwdrivers, and there was only a few craftsman screwdrivers. On Sears.com, you guys can buy anything on there, from Wera, Wiha, Craftsman Electrician tools, Greenlee, everything...!!!!!

I envy you.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

BP_redbear said:


> I paid $20 +/- for these.


That's a really good price, where did you buy them?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*I thought so, too!*



Forgery said:


> That's a really good price, where did you buy them?


An individual was selling them on ebay. If I recall correctly, my winning bid was $12.99 and shipping was $7.

I am always on the lookout for a great deal for Knipex on ebay. 
I also buy many of my Knipex tools from AK Tools. www.aktoolsonline.com

If they don't stock it, they'll quote a price, and then order it in for ya.

AK has the best Knipex prices that I have found (except for the occasional ebay deal). AK's shipping is fair, too.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Not to mention AK is a very good company, and have good people working for them. I purchased something expensive from them, received it very quickly, and got a follow up from them after the item shipped out.

~Matt


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Chadstoolbox.com has Wera. My driver brand of choice.

I bought those pliers, and already knicked them trying to cut armored cable, so I doubt their ability to cut a fish tape either.

Least now I know.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I bought those pliers, and already knicked them trying to cut armored cable,


Steel or aluminum?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Forgery said:


> Steel or aluminum?


Steel.

Unless there's a super reinforced aluminum I'm not aware of. I am not referring to the typical aluminum metal clad cable, these were pre-made whips which turned out not to be so easy to cut, even after unraveling it first.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Steel.
> 
> Unless there's a super reinforced aluminum I'm not aware of. I am not referring to the typical aluminum metal clad cable, these were pre-made whips which turned out not to be so easy to cut, even after unraveling it first.


I see. To be honest, I haven't found a good way to cut that yet. Using those BX shears on steel dulls them quick. I always use a rotosplit to open the sheath and then snip the conductors. A longer process, but it's the best way.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Forgery said:


> I see. To be honest, I haven't found a good way to cut that yet. Using those BX shears on steel dulls them quick. I always use a rotosplit to open the sheath and then snip the conductors. A longer process, but it's the best way.


Well, after the fact, I grabbed my ***** and nipped at them instead. 3 or 4 nips chewed through 'em, after unraveling it first.

Still annoyed about my shiny new lineman's...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Searching around I came across a pretty cool page of vintage tools.
In case anyones interested:
http://home.comcast.net/~alloy-artifacts/other-makers-p2.html


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Chadstoolbox.com has Wera. My driver brand of choice.
> 
> I bought those pliers, and already knicked them trying to cut armored cable, so I doubt their ability to cut a fish tape either.
> 
> Least now I know.


Tape _pulling_. Not tape cutting. :no:

Am I confused between this thread and the 'Best BX/MC Cable Cutter' thread?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Those are nice linesmen redbear. Wouldn't mind a pair of those. I have the 02 02 025 combo pliers made by Knipex. maybe i'll get the ones you have for my next pair.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Cutting that old steel BX sucks! I usually break it in two by bending it and then use my klein cable cutters. I have a pair of those knipex linesmans but they are sitting in my tool box gathering dust...They don't feel the same as a pair of Kleins! Too light for me.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Those are nice linesmen redbear. Wouldn't mind a pair of those. I have the 02 02 025 combo pliers made by Knipex. maybe i'll get the ones you have for my next pair.


The -09 series of Knipex lineman pliers are made with the center of the pivot closer to the cutting knives. It makes a huge difference in terms of leverage, when compared to the 'European-style' combo pliers. And, the 240 (mm) is just about 9.25in. 

I had a Wiha 8 or 8.5in. (200mm) combo pliers, and when I got my first Kleins, I noticed a huge difference. What I DO like better about the Euro combo pliers, is the curved jaw section. Great for grabbing pipe or locknuts. Harder to cut things, and too light to hammer with.

Are the Knipex 02 02 025 like these?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*thinner handles?*



cdnelectrician said:


> Cutting that old steel BX sucks! I usually break it in two by bending it and then use my klein cable cutters. I have a pair of those knipex linesmans but they are sitting in my tool box gathering dust...They don't feel the same as a pair of Kleins! Too light for me.


I have a Insulated Knipex 9.25in. lineman pliers (without the crimper) that has the same weight, feel, and dimensions to Kleins. (09 08 240)









This new one with the crimper does feel lighter than the Kleins. I realize that they only have standard vinyl grips, not cushioned or Insulated. The head is basically the same dimensions.

I wonder if the handles are just thinner, and thus, lighter?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> The -09 series of Knipex lineman pliers are made with the center of the pivot closer to the cutting knives. It makes a huge difference in terms of leverage, when compared to the 'European-style' combo pliers. And, the 240 (mm) is just about 9.25in.
> 
> I had a Wiha 8 or 8.5in. (200mm) combo pliers, and when I got my first Kleins, I noticed a huge difference. What I DO like better about the Euro combo pliers, is the curved jaw section. Great for grabbing pipe or locknuts. Harder to cut things, and too light to hammer with.
> 
> ...


Basically yeah same style.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Basically yeah same style.


Ah 225mm (9in). 02 02 *225*?

Try the 9.25in. (240mm) 09 02 240. I think you'll like them even better (higher leverage cutting), unless you use the curved jaw section a lot, then you may miss that feature. (or 09 12 240 if ya want a crimper)


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

oh yeah, sorry my bad.


----------



## emjay (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been searching for the Knipex 09 12 240 (comfort grips with crimper) for 2 months now. It's a new item this year and nobody seems to be able to get it yet in N. America. If anyone knows where to find them, let me know.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*call AK*



emjay said:


> I've been searching for the Knipex 09 12 240 (comfort grips with crimper) for 2 months now. It's a new item this year and nobody seems to be able to get it yet in N. America. If anyone knows where to find them, let me know.


Call AK Tools, ask them to order one for you. They ordered a Knipex product for me last year that they do not stock. Although not a new item, it is difficult to find in the USA. They ordered it from Gernamy, and didn't kill me with the shipping costs, either.

I would like a 09 12 240, myself.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*hybrid lineman plier*

Thinking about cutting the vinyl grips off the Knipex linemans, and applying a set of Klein Tenite Klein-Kote grips.

I would call 'em Kleipex.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't like most molded grips.

I especially don't like Knipex's molded grips because they don't follow the curvature of the handles.

Craftsman's molded grips are actually very comfortable to me, otherwise I prefer dipped grips.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I always eye up that pair too. I still have a fairly new Klein set still. Knipex looks like the real deal.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I always eye up that pair too. I still have a fairly new Klein set still. Knipex looks like the real deal.


In my opinion, they are. Pliers is pretty much all that Knipex does.

Klein is tough to beat, also (as far as their linemans go). Of course, M. Klein was German when he emigrated to the USA, go figure on how he knew how to make quality steel tools!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

the side cutters on the knipex look like they can cut fabric...very sharp. But I know what you mean...I love my old beater kleins they take a liking and keep on ticking.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

captkirk said:


> the side cutters on the knipex look like they can cut fabric...very sharp. But I know what you mean...I love my old beater kleins they take a liking and keep on ticking.


I take care of my tools, but don't baby them. I will give the Knipex the same use (and abuse) that most of us give our lineman pliers.

They are sharp (Knipex)! And, the knives are very long.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

Chad's Toolbox has them in stock, but they are $21 more than the same model without the crimper 

http://chadstoolbox.com/09-12-240-knipex-ERGO-new-england-style-linemans-with-fishtape-puller-1.aspx

Hopefully they'll come down a little in price when more retailers start selling them.


----------



## emjay (Dec 30, 2009)

Stub said:


> Chad's Toolbox has them in stock, but they are $21 more than the same model without the crimper
> 
> http://chadstoolbox.com/09-12-240-knipex-ERGO-new-england-style-linemans-with-fishtape-puller-1.aspx
> 
> Hopefully they'll come down a little in price when more retailers start selling them.


Thanks for the heads up Stub.

I saw that Chad's had them before I placed my last order there a couple months ago, but the price was to steep for me. :no: 

My J2000's were on their last leg, so I replaced them with a set of Ideal's (30-9430). If I find a good deal on the Knipex I'll probably buy them too because I am a bit of a tool junkie.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

emjay said:


> Thanks for the heads up Stub.
> 
> I saw that Chad's had them before I placed my last order there a couple months ago, but the price was to steep for me. :no:
> 
> My J2000's were on their last leg, so I replaced them with a set of Ideal's (30-9430). If I find a good deal on the Knipex I'll probably buy them too because I am a bit of a tool junkie.


check AK Tools
www.aktoolsonline.com


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

These guys have some good stuff - I think they ship to USA, too.

http://www.electricianstoolsonline.com/1000vpliers

I have recently switched over to the Knipex VDE pliers after using these Marvels for years:










Nice pliers with the overlapping cutting jaws - good for rough-ins then I'd probably switch to my channellocks for fitout before they cease up (like they always tend to do after 2-3 months)


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Marcus said:


> ...
> I have recently switched over to the Knipex VDE pliers after using these Marvels for years:
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting...

Who makes those (or that)?


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

They're branded over here as 'Marvel' out of Japan, I believe.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Marcus said:


> They're branded over here as 'Marvel' out of Japan, I believe.


Ah, so when you said "these Marvels", you were being literal, and not wowwing at the awesome-ness of them. LOL

...or maybe both?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> Ah, so when you said "these Marvels", you were being literal, and not wowwing at the awesome-ness of them. LOL
> 
> ...or maybe both?


I was just reading about those pliers, it says to cut copper only, not made for steel.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I have the knipex *****. Very nice tools.. Only reason I didnt get the linesmans is my kleins were still new. I think the kleins cut better but they dont hold up nearly as well. Too bad. I hope they turn it around.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I was just reading about those pliers, it says to cut copper only, not made for steel.


Correct, being electricians we tent to cut our fair share of copper wire every day so these things come in handy!

I can't think if why you would even consider cutting steel with them?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> Here's a new Knipex model. It has the crimper that many of us desire.


What crimps list that tool to crimp with?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> What crimps list that tool to crimp with?


It's for uninsulated connectors.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Marcus said:


> Correct, being electricians we tent to cut our fair share of copper wire every day so these things come in handy!
> 
> I can't think if why you would even consider cutting steel with them?


True, but if someone were to cut tie wire or similar, even though soft, wire.
...there you go.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> It's for uninsulated connectors.


Take this for what it is worth but if that tool is not listed in the directions with the crimps you are using you have an NEC violation. This applies to either insulated or non-insulated terminals


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Take this for what it is worth but if that tool is not listed in the directions with the crimps you are using you have an NEC violation. This applies to either insulated or non-insulated terminals


I knew that's where you were going, Mr. Badger.

Are you referring specifically to 'connections' and/or 'connectors' and having tools listed for use with them? I can see your point. I have seen people crimp insulated Sta-Kons with them, too.

Personally, I have a Klein cutter/crimper. Whether that's actually listed, IDK...

The crimper on my Knipex linemans is for illustration purposes, only. (That, and I believe it makes them faster).

Is your wire stripper listed to strip THHN wire?

Is your screwdriver listed to tighten set screws on EMT fittings?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> I knew that's where you were going, Mr. Badger.


It's Bob, or boB depending how you spell it. :thumbsup:



> Are you referring specifically to 'connections' and/or 'connectors' and having tools listed for use with them? I can see your point. I have seen people crimp insulated Sta-Kons with them, too.


110.3(B) requires we use listed equipment per instructions.





> Is your wire stripper listed to strip THHN wire?
> 
> Is your screwdriver listed to tighten set screws on EMT fittings?


Not yet required to be but no doubt soon enough it will be.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> It's Bob, or boB depending how you spell it. :thumbsup:


I believe I'll go with boB. Maybe I'll mix it up.
Thanks BOb! LOL.

I guess the main reason that I posted the photo of the Knipex _with the crimper_, is that they just recently started making their lineman pliers with a crimper. On a previous post, we were discussing Knipex lineman pliers, and someone commented that they were considering buying one, but there was no crimper (implying that it was a deal-breaker for him).

Not sure exactly when Knipex started manufacturing the 'American-style' lineman pliers. I have a Knipex catalog 2007, and the crimper-less lineman pliers are in there. As far back as Knipex goes (1880's), and being Europe's premier maker of all things pliers, it is interesting that they held out so long on the Klein-type pliers.

Maybe a pencil sharpener would be a more useful feature than a crimper, Bob.

BoB, how can you not see that your avatar is up-side-down? :turned:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Marcus said:


> Correct, being electricians we tent to cut our fair share of copper wire every day so these things come in handy!
> 
> I can't think if why you would even consider cutting steel with them?


I don't know what yous do down under but we come across a many nails, screws, fishtape, and all sorts of things that beg to be cut with a pair of good lineman's.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I pretty much keep my pliers for copper only, as most sparks down here tend to do.

Side cutters are good for cutting steel wire, especially cat wire.

Anything else I'll probably get the recipro saw & 18V 4" grinder.

Nails tend to come out with the back end of a claw hammer


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Take this for what it is worth but if that tool is not listed in the directions with the crimps you are using you have an NEC violation. This applies to either insulated or non-insulated terminals


That sounds like bollocks. The crimp manufacturers would only say that because they don't make/distribute pliers with crimpers. They do on the other hand make purpose-built crimpers for their lugs only that you can purchase for ridiculously inflated prices.


----------

